# قسم للأسئلة والاستشارات الخاصة



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

بقترح انشاء قسم يمكن فيه للأعضاء الغير مسجلين ان يكتبوا بدون التسجيل
او حتى الاعضاء المسجلين يكتبوا بدون عضوايتهم
وهدفه طرح اى مشكلة خاصة بالكاتب او سؤال يتحرج ان يكتبه بعضويته الحقيقية
على الا يعتمد اى موضوع جديد الا باطلاع المشرف المسؤل عن القسم الجديد

حد فاهم انا قصدى ايه ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يونيو 2012)

مؤؤؤؤيد​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2012)

ممكن تقول مثال كدة للاسئله المحرجه ​


----------



## the shepherd (3 يونيو 2012)

مؤيد جداً


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

هيا فكرة كويسة

بس مش عارفة تنفع تطبق تقنيا

يعنى ازاى غير مسجلين ويكتبوا ؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (3 يونيو 2012)

وانا كمان مويد للفكرة برضو


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ممكن تقول مثال كدة للاسئله المحرجه ​


فى المنتدى هنا يعرفنى ناس بالهبل , افرض مثلا عايز استشارة عن حاجة خاصة بيا لدرجة انى مش عايز حد يعرفها ؟! اى حاجة فى الدنيا! انشالة استشارة حوالين مشكلة عاطفية مش عايز حد يعرفها  !


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هيا فكرة كويسة
> 
> بس مش عارفة تنفع تطبق تقنيا
> 
> يعنى ازاى غير مسجلين ويكتبوا ؟؟


طب ما اساسا فيه فى المنتدى قسم لغير المسجلين بس مش باين لينا !
اعملى تسجيل خروج وادخلى زايرة وشوفى بنفسك تحت خالص , وتقدرى تكتبى فيه كمان (على ما اتذكر) بس ده للمشاكل التقنية بس
بنفس التقنية ينفع يبقى فيه قسم لغير المسجلين بس باين لينا

يعنى نفترض انتى كوينا عندك مشكلة بس مش عايزة تعرضيها بعضويتك دى , تدخلى القسم ده وتكتبيها ومحدش هيعرف انك انتى صاحبة المشكلة , وندخل احنا بقا نرد على المشكلة ونتناقش بدون ما يهمنا انتى مين


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> طب ما اساسا فيه فى المنتدى قسم لغير المسجلين بس مش باين لينا !
> اعملى تسجيل خروج وادخلى زايرة وشوفى بنفسك تحت خالص , وتقدرى تكتبى فيه كمان (على ما اتذكر) بس ده للمشاكل التقنية بس
> بنفس التقنية ينفع يبقى فيه قسم لغير المسجلين بس باين لينا
> 
> يعنى نفترض انتى كوينا عندك مشكلة بس مش عايزة تعرضيها بعضويتك دى , تدخلى  القسم ده وتكتبيها ومحدش هيعرف انك انتى صاحبة المشكلة , وندخل احنا بقا  نرد على المشكلة ونتناقش بدون ما يهمنا انتى مين



انا فاهمة الهدف من القسم هيا فكرة كويسة

بس مكنتش اعرف ان ينفع غير مسجلين يكتبوا ولا ان فى قسم لغير المسجلين اصلا


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 يونيو 2012)

الرب يباركم
هو يقصد لو حد عايز يقول حاجه محروج الناس تعرف ه مين يكتبها فى القسم اللى هيكون فيه
للزائ
يسمح لكتابه موضوع
يسمح للرد على الموضوع
بس الفكرة حلوة
لكن هل يا ترى تضمن اخوانا هيكتبوا ايه ؟؟؟​


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

> لكن هل يا ترى تضمن اخوانا هيكتبوا ايه ؟؟؟


علشان كدة قلت المواضع متنزلش الا بأعتماد المشرف , وبكدة يبقى المشكلة محلولة , انا شايف القسم مهم جدا , بل وجذاب جدا للزوار بشكل يفوق التخيل !


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

بس سؤال انا متهيألى انك حتى لو كتبت كزائر ممكن برضه تتعرف من ال ip ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> بس سؤال انا متهيألى انك حتى لو كتبت كزائر ممكن برضه تتعرف من ال ip ولا ايه ؟؟


محدش بيشوف الآى بى غير المشرفين , ومافيش مشرف مهتم انه يلف ويدور ويدور مين الاى بيه بتاعه زى ده علشان يفضح العضو يعنى ههههههههه ده غير ان الآى بى بتاع اى حد اوتوماتك بيتغير كل شوية


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> محدش بيشوف الآى بى غير المشرفين , ومافيش مشرف مهتم انه  يلف ويدور ويدور مين الاى بيه بتاعه زى ده علشان يفضح العضو يعنى ههههههههه  ده غير ان الآى بى بتاع اى حد اوتوماتك بيتغير كل شوية


ده اللى اقصده لو تعرفها كان فى لعبة بنلعبها هنا زمان اسمها العضو المجهول عضوية كده حد يكتب بيها ومن اسلوبه نعرفه

وكان المشرفين بيكتشفوا بسهولة من ip

لدرجة انه منع لعب المشرفين اللعبة دى 




> ومافيش مشرف مهتم انه  يلف ويدور ويدور مين الاى بيه بتاعه زى ده


بيتهيألك فى فضول جامد هنا فى المنتدى 

على العموم دى وجهة نظر يعنى 

ربنا يوفقك وننتظر رد الادارة


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده اللى اقصده لو تعرفها كان فى لعبة بنلعبها هنا زمان اسمها العضو المجهول عضوية كده حد يكتب بيها ومن اسلوبه نعرفه
> 
> وكان المشرفين بيكتشفوا بسهولة
> 
> لدرجة انه منع لعب المشرفين اللعبة دى


عارفها ولعبتها واتكشفت :99:
بس انت فى القسم ده مش هتكتب بعضوية اساسا لأنك مش هتبقى عامل عضوية  ولا هيتعملك عضوية مخصوص, انت هتكتب كزائر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2012)

هو العنوان كان للأسئلة المحرجة والا للأستشارات الخاصة ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> عارفها ولعبتها واتكشفت :99:
> بس انت فى القسم ده مش هتكتب بعضوية اساسا لأنك مش هتبقى عامل عضوية  ولا هيتعملك عضوية مخصوص, انت هتكتب كزائر



المهم ان لك اى بى وبيتكشف من المشرفين

على العموم ده تسجيل لعدم اطمنائى للقسم ده من البداية كده

وعلى بركة الله ههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> هو العنوان كان للأسئلة المحرجة والا للأستشارات الخاصة ؟؟


انا غيرته قلت يمكن ده مُعبر اكتر , بدل ما يفهموا غلط ان "محرجة" دى معناها _والعياذ بالللللللللللللله_ "جنسية" والموضوع يتقفل !


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> المهم ان لك اى بى وبيتكشف من المشرفين
> 
> على العموم ده تسجيل لعدم اطمنائى للقسم ده من البداية كده
> 
> وعلى بركة الله ههههههههههههه


يا بنتى ما هو حتى لو مكشوف ليهم محدش هيعرف ان ده بتاعك ! يعنى هما حافظينه عضو عضو يعنى , وزى ما قلتلك الى بى بيتغييييييييييييييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررررررررر اشد فى شعرى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا غيرته قلت يمكن ده مُعبر اكتر , بدل ما يفهموا غلط ان "محرجة" دى معناها _والعياذ بالللللللللللللله_ "جنسية" والموضوع يتقفل !


*خلاص خليه قسم خاص للأسئلة والأستشارت المحرجة غير الجنسية *


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

ا


> بنتى ما هو حتى لو مكشوف ليهم محدش هيعرف ان ده بتاعك !  يعنى هما حافظينه عضو عضو يعنى , وزى ما قلتلك الى بى  بيتغييييييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررررررر  ررر اشد فى شعرى



ما هو نفس الموضوع كان فى اللعبة وبيكشفونا والاى بيتغير وكل حاجة

يعنى لو حد حشرى وحب يحط راسه فى الموضوع هيجيبه

الله مش بتناقش فى حاجة مهمة

شد فى شعرك ههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (3 يونيو 2012)

*بخصوص الفكره فهى حلوه *
*لان مش شرط بس الاسئله المحرجه - غير الجنسيه - D: *
*ولكن لتسهيل المشاركه .. لو حد عنده مشكله 
مش لازم يسجل ويفعل ايميل *
*وخصوصاً انه عايز يطرح سؤال وخلاص ...**
دة هيكون امتداد للخدمه وبذل حلو ... 
اننا بنخدم حتى الغير مشتركين معانا *

*وبخصوص الاي بى ... هو هيتسجل ... 
لان المشاركه هيتسجل رقم الجهاز اللى كتبها ... 
بس انت بمجرد ما تقفل الجهاز وتفتحه الاي بى بيتغير*
*وبعدين ... زى مانت قولت .. 
مين فاضى يلف ويدور عشان يعرف اللى كاتب المشكله 
عضو معانا ولا اصلا مش عضو ... *

*شخصياً موافقه *
​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

خلاص يا جماعة حقكوا عليا اعملوه

اهو نتفرج ونسمع


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> خلاص يا جماعة حقكوا عليا اعملوه
> 
> اهو نتفرج ونسمع


*خايف من ايه يا سمعه :w00t:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> خايف من ايه يا سمعه :w00t:



من المشاكل اللى هتحصل بين الاعضاء

ههههههههههه لا متقلقش انا اصلا مش مطمناله

يعنى عمرى ما هكتب فيه حاجة انا هتفرج بس


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> من المشاكل اللى هتحصل بين الاعضاء
> 
> ههههههههههه لا متقلقش انا اصلا مش مطمناله
> 
> يعنى عمرى ما هكتب فيه حاجة انا هتفرج بس


جرى ايه يا ست الكل , ده حتى قطع العيش وحش يعنى :t7:


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> جرى ايه يا ست الكل , ده حتى قطع العيش وحش يعنى :t7:



لا قطع عيش ولا حاجة

فكرة حلوة واتكلوا على الله


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2012)

الفكرة جيدة لكن يصعب تطبيقها للأسف.. فهناك مشاكل عديدة تصاحب إعطاء الأعضاء الغير مسجلين المشاركة ومنها:



فتح المجال أمام الأعضاء المسيئين للإساءة بدون المقدرة على إيقافهم. يعني سيكون بإستطاعة أي عضو تم إيقاف عضويته مسبقاً ان يغرق القسم بالمواضيع المسيئة.
فتح المجال امام روبوتات السبام واللإعلانات بإغراق القسم بالإعلانات.
صعوبة تتبع الحوار، فأي شخص يستطيع أن يدخل ليكمل الحوار بعضوية المسجل وبالتالي اي شخص سيكون بإستطاعته تخريب المواضيع والسطو عليها.
من الصعب إيقاف المخربين لان العضوية الغير مسجلة لا يسجل بها الايبي.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يونيو 2012)

هل يمكن السماح فقط للاعضاء بالمشاركة مع عم ظهور اسمه او معرفه من هو الكاتب من الادارة والاعضاء ؟


----------



## Critic (4 يونيو 2012)

> فتح المجال أمام الأعضاء المسيئين للإساءة بدون المقدرة على إيقافهم. يعني سيكون بإستطاعة أي عضو تم إيقاف عضويته مسبقاً ان يغرق القسم بالمواضيع المسيئة.
> فتح المجال امام روبوتات السبام واللإعلانات بإغراق القسم بالإعلانات.
> صعوبة تتبع الحوار، فأي شخص يستطيع أن يدخل ليكمل الحوار بعضوية المسجل وبالتالي اي شخص سيكون بإستطاعته تخريب المواضيع والسطو عليها.
> من الصعب إيقاف المخربين لان العضوية الغير مسجلة لا يسجل بها الايبي.


مش كل ده يتحل يا زعيم لو تم جعل نزول المواضيع وحتى الردود مشروطة بموافقة المشرف ؟ (كقسم الرد على الشبهات) ؟


----------



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> مش كل ده يتحل يا زعيم لو تم جعل نزول المواضيع وحتى الردود مشروطة بموافقة المشرف ؟ (كقسم الرد على الشبهات) ؟



للأسف لا، لان المصادقة تتم على المواضيع فقط والمشاركة بالمواضيع (بردود) ستكون مفتوحة للكل.


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*طيب , عمل قسم جديد للأعضاء يسألون فيه الاعضاء لكن بدون ظهور بياناتهم , مثلاً تظهر للأستاذ ماي روك فقط للاهمية !!!*​


----------

